# Best fields for flushing doves



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

Love hunting over a stock dam in evening. Have walked stipped corn or tree belts durring the day with some decent luck. Wondering what type of grain or other fields are best for all day hunting?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Canola, Millet, Crambe, Flax


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

we plant sunflowers I dont know if it is legal in your state but we have luck all day and through the season. We mow strips through them to get more seeds on the ground do you have any other advise and how have you done this year.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

so a cut corn field might have doves in it?


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

so a cut corn field might have doves in it?


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

we plant sunflowers and plant 8 rows or corn works great


----------

